# Just bought a new food truck...



## The Rugged Dude (May 5, 2016)

This is something I've been threatening to do for a few years now, so I took the plunge.  I bought a brand new 18 foot trailer, a fully equipped kitchen. It has 2 fryers, a full sized flat top, a 4 burner range, two ovens (all Garland), a microwave, two stand up fridges, a bar fridge and a stand up freezer.  It's all fire safety and "code approved" so I'll be slingin' food in a few weeks. 

Since it's a "tow behind" I can put it anywhere, but I have a very good semi-permanent spot secured in a busy part of Bridgewater, Nova Scotia. 

I'd love any ideas for food items... so far, I have: fish & chips (haddock rules this region), bacon wrapped scallops (skewer), salmon cakes, shrimp stir fry, shrimp & chips, fish tacos with fresh salsa and 1/2 pound, kick-butt bacon / cheeseburgers.  Everything is home-made.

I'm trying to keep the menu simple, but with a fully equipped set-up, it'll be hard to not try new things.

Any ideas?????????????????  

I'll put pictures up when we get the new paint, signs and logo / branding on it in a couple weeks.  Going to pick it up on Saturday.  

It's called, The Best Little Oar House in Nova Scotia!  (Cool name I thought!)  

RD


----------



## CraigC (May 5, 2016)

The Rugged Dude said:


> This is something I've been threatening to do for a few years now, so I took the plunge.  I bought a brand new 18 foot trailer, a fully equipped kitchen. It has 2 fryers, a full sized flat top, a 4 burner range, two ovens (all Garland), a microwave, two stand up fridges, a bar fridge and a stand up freezer.  It's all fire safety and "code approved" so I'll be slingin' food in a few weeks.
> 
> Since it's a "tow behind" I can put it anywhere, but I have a very good semi-permanent spot secured in a busy part of Bridgewater, Nova Scotia.
> 
> ...



Congrats!
Um, wouldn't you want to figure that all out based on the demographics of that area and what other trucks/carts are hocking before the "horse"? I would suggest sticking to a particular cuisine instead of a hodgepodge menu. You already mentioned quite a few seafood dishes. Here is a lobster recipe we love. Although it is based on Caribbean lobster, I'm sure Maine lobster would work. Instead of stuffing the tail shells, add more binder to make a patty, cook on the flat top and serve on a bun.

Lobster Diablo
 
With this recipe you can adjust the ingredients to your taste. Although I'm going to give amounts, I really just "eyeball" it. Feel free to adjust away to make it your own. This recipe was originally developed using Florida/Caribbean spiny lobster tails, but I'm sure Maine lobster tails would work fine.
 
4 Previously frozen lobster tails, meat removed and shells saved and cut into 1/2" chunks
1 Medium sweet onion, 1/4" dice
1-1/2 cups bell peppers, 1/4" dice. I prefer to use a combo of red, yellow and orange. but you can use all of one or whatever combo you want. No green please.
1 Tbsp minced fresh garlic
1 tsp Colemans dry mustard
1/2 tsp Cayenne (this is a minimum, adjust to your liking)
1/2 stick of unsalted butter
1/4 cup Italian bread crumbs
1/8 cup freshly grated parmesan
Splash of dry white wine, vermouth or dry sherry
salt and pepper to taste
 
To remove meat from shells, use a pair of cooking shears to cut the membrane on the underside of the tail, along the swimmerette line, on both sides. Do this from open end to the tail fin, then cut the membrane off at the tail fin. From the open end you should be able to slip a finger between the meat and shell to pop the meat out. Set the shells aside as you will be stuffing the diablo mixture into them.
 
Preheat oven to 350 F. Heat a large skillet over medium high heat. Melt 4 Tbsp butter in skillet. Add onion and bell pepper and saute until softened. Add garlic and saute until fragrant. Salt and pepper to taste. Add lobster meat, mustard and cayenne. Saute until lobster meat is opaque. Add bread crumbs and mix into lobster mixture. Add wine. The mixture should be moist, without excess liquid in the pan. If too dry add more wine. If too moist add more bread crumbs. Remove from heat. Using a spoon, stuff mixture into reserved shells and bake on a cookie sheet until golden brown on top. Sprinkle cheese evenly over top. Place back in oven until cheese melts. Serve immediately and enjoy.


----------



## Rocklobster (May 5, 2016)

Congrats on your new truck. 
I would go through your menu items and actually calculate how much prep time each one requires to have ready, and cook. Sometimes things become labor intensive and aren't worth the time to sell. You are there to make money, after all, and once you get going, you will have lots to do.

You'll probably want some kids items.

There are usually guys around who will take your old oil. I'd find one. 

As far as menu items, I'd do something that is easily edited for now. You will see what sells as you go. What you may think will sell, may not. You may want to drop the non movers, because they end up becoming a problem. Old, stale, freezer burnt, etc..

If you ever have any questions, feel free to pm me. I've been at this for three decades.
https://www.facebook.com/LakeviewDeliMeatery/


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 5, 2016)

During the summer try a shrimp, tuna or seafood salad, a single scoop in an edible ice cream cone with a couple of paper napkins and your customers are good to go!

Seasonal fruit salad.

Hand cut onion rings, same batter/breading as the fish.

Shrimp/seafood fried rice, to use up some of the leftovers.

Egg roll, same as above use up the odds and ends.

A regular and or seafood based soup, stew or chili to use up the odds and ends.

Hot or cold shrimp on a skewer with dipping sauce.

If your market can stand the cost a traditional lobster roll would be great.

Hot dog, hot sausage or kielbasa sandwich.

Tuna melt.

I see bacon on your original post so you could offer a grilled BLT or maybe a grilled seafood club sandwich.

Salt potatoes, corn on the cob, steamed clams with melted butter.

For the salt potatoes take 4 pounds of golf ball sized potatoes, add  1 pound of salt and water to cover, boil until the potatoes are tender, drain and serve with melted butter.  When the potatoes are taken out of the water they should have enough salt on them to create a coating the minute they hit the air.

I would look at this as sort of a puzzle, try to work with a small number of ingredients that can be transformed into many different menu options.  If an ingredient can't appear in several menu options stick it in the "parking lot" and come back to it.  Try to eliminate waste, don't toss the profits in the garbage pail!

Good luck!


----------



## Andy M. (May 5, 2016)

Congratulations and good luck.  How about a chowder on the menu.


----------



## RPCookin (May 5, 2016)

The Rugged Dude said:


> This is something I've been threatening to do for a few years now, so I took the plunge.  I bought a brand new 18 foot trailer, a fully equipped kitchen. It has 2 fryers, a full sized flat top, a 4 burner range, two ovens (all Garland), a microwave, two stand up fridges, a bar fridge and a stand up freezer.  It's all fire safety and "code approved" so I'll be slingin' food in a few weeks.
> 
> Since it's a "tow behind" I can put it anywhere, but I have a very good semi-permanent spot secured in a busy part of Bridgewater, Nova Scotia.
> 
> ...



One of the biggest sellers from the food truck that stopped at the shop I worked in was a patty melt.  Essentially a burger, grilled onions and melted Swiss cheese, served on rye toast with thousand island dressing.  A favorite of mine, too.


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 5, 2016)

Does a food truck have a generator and propane gas for cooking?
Do you plug your truck into a receptacle or do you use on board generated power?
Are you self supporting I guess is my question.

Also do you have to rent space or can you park at will?


----------



## jennyema (May 5, 2016)

I hope you spoke to your lawyer and insurance agent!


----------



## roadfix (May 5, 2016)

Congratulations!  Wishing you lotsa success in your new venture.
You can also put that pizza oven in your truck and call it 900 Degrees (F) or something like that....lol...

A good majority of food trucks in L.A. are taco trucks and you'll find them everywhere here.   And the best authentic tacos usually come from these trucks.   Boutique food trucks do well here as well.   I like the grilled cheese truck.


----------



## jd_1138 (May 5, 2016)

Congrats on the food truck.  Sounds exciting.  Your menu sounds yummy.  And it's smart to have a cheeseburger on there for the non fish eaters.  

I'd suggest fresh cut fries/chips and not frozen.  Not that you said you were going to do frozen.  The food trucks around here, some of them have fresh cut fries and they are awesome.  They have these french fry cutters that make it fast.  Probably cheaper than buying even wholesale frozen fries/chips.


----------



## Addie (May 5, 2016)

jennyema said:


> I hope you spoke to your lawyer and insurance agent!



 Jennyema on the job. Excellent advice from an expert.


----------



## kleenex (May 5, 2016)

Poutine right...


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 5, 2016)

Vroom vroom.  Congratulations.

I know you are tech savvy, having read parts of your website several times.  -- I'll say it anyway.  Make a Facebook website w/ lots of pics and directions to where you are located daily, if the place changes.  

For sweets--  some cookies,  like snicker doodles, ( how could Whiska go without mentioning these) or peanut butter cookies w/ or w/o chocolate chips.  

For the fall , when it gets cooler,  Hot chocolate 

For now,  a good ice tea or Arnold Palmers.


----------



## The Rugged Dude (May 5, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> Congratulations and good luck. How about a chowder on the menu.


 
Hi Andy,

We've talked about a chowder (wife and I) but I have a feeling that it might not sell so well in the summer.  Also, I'm trying to not be too brave and make the menu even bigger... But, knowing me, I'll give it shot anyway!  Potato, celery, onions, cream, haddock, shrimp, scallops... I think I'll omit the lobster.  

Did I miss anything????????????????

RD


----------



## The Rugged Dude (May 5, 2016)

Rocklobster said:


> Congrats on your new truck.
> I would go through your menu items and actually calculate how much prep time each one requires to have ready, and cook. Sometimes things become labor intensive and aren't worth the time to sell. You are there to make money, after all, and once you get going, you will have lots to do.
> 
> You'll probably want some kids items.
> ...


 
Hey, thanks! 3 decades?  I just might take you up on your offer... I've already cooked everything through and I think what I have is pretty easy to handle.

But, as you say, only time will tell which items will work and which will sell.

Thx again!

RD


----------



## The Rugged Dude (May 5, 2016)

Roll_Bones said:


> Does a food truck have a generator and propane gas for cooking?
> Do you plug your truck into a receptacle or do you use on board generated power?
> Are you self supporting I guess is my question.
> 
> Also do you have to rent space or can you park at will?


 
I was lucky to score a primo location in a parking lot across from the local mall.  The unit has propane for the cooking and electrical hook up (I can hook into the business's power source and pay them through my rent).  The unit is 100% self sufficient otherwise.  Water tanks... hot and cold running water, etc. 

Thx!

RD


----------



## The Rugged Dude (May 5, 2016)

jennyema said:


> I hope you spoke to your lawyer and insurance agent!


 
Lawyer, no, insurance dude yes...   God prices too!

RD


----------



## The Rugged Dude (May 5, 2016)

jd_1138 said:


> Congrats on the food truck. Sounds exciting. Your menu sounds yummy. And it's smart to have a cheeseburger on there for the non fish eaters.
> 
> I'd suggest fresh cut fries/chips and not frozen. Not that you said you were going to do frozen. The food trucks around here, some of them have fresh cut fries and they are awesome. They have these french fry cutters that make it fast. Probably cheaper than buying even wholesale frozen fries/chips.


 
You are 100% correct on the fries... fresh, hand chopped... blanched at 260 F for a few minutes, then blasted at 375 F for service.  Killer fries are hard to find.  Frozen... that's not even real food... 

RD


----------



## The Rugged Dude (May 5, 2016)

kleenex said:


> Poutine right...


 
YUK!!!   I say no to Mr. or Mrs Poutine!!  

RD


----------



## The Rugged Dude (May 5, 2016)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Vroom vroom. Congratulations.
> 
> I know you are tech savvy, having read parts of your website several times. -- I'll say it anyway. Make a Facebook website w/ lots of pics and directions to where you are located daily, if the place changes.
> 
> ...


 
I am an awesome techie dude now... I have the Google, which is handy.  The guys who manage my website are going to set up some kind of Facepage and something on the Tweeter for me.  Might use the same as my current ones... 

I`m going to make and sell lemonade and iced tea... `Sweet tea` for all of you from below the 49th... 

I thought about some type desserts, but I`m not sure if they`d sell.  I`ll give it a whirl... 

RD


----------



## phinz (May 5, 2016)

We had a poutine truck here in East Tennessee that was very popular for a couple of years, but they since moved on to other things.


----------



## Andy M. (May 5, 2016)

The Rugged Dude said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> We've talked about a chowder (wife and I) but I have a feeling that it might not sell so well in the summer.  Also, I'm trying to not be too brave and make the menu even bigger... But, knowing me, I'll give it shot anyway!  Potato, celery, onions, cream, haddock, shrimp, scallops... I think I'll omit the lobster.
> 
> ...




I'd keep it simple and make a fish chowder with haddock. The shrimp and scallops would get lost with everything else.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 5, 2016)

Congrats and best wishes to you on your new venture, RD!


----------



## tenspeed (May 6, 2016)

roadfix said:


> You can also put that pizza oven in your truck and call it 900 Degrees (F) or something like that....lol...



900 Degrees | Italian Restaurant in Manchester NH and Epping NH

The Oar House


----------



## roadfix (May 6, 2016)

tenspeed said:


> 900 Degrees | Italian Restaurant in Manchester NH and Epping NH
> 
> The Oar House



Well, there goes that TM....


----------



## RPCookin (May 6, 2016)

roadfix said:


> Well, there goes that TM....



Could always just change it to 899° Fahrenheit.


----------



## tenspeed (May 6, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> Could always just change it to 899° Fahrenheit.


The Dude is in Canada, and they're on the metric system.  It will be 482 degrees.

When Miles Davis, the famous jazz musician, played in Canada he was billed as Kilometers Davis.


----------



## roadfix (May 6, 2016)

How about.....Celcius 451


----------



## The Rugged Dude (May 6, 2016)

tenspeed said:


> The Dude is in Canada, and they're on the metric system. It will be 482 degrees.
> 
> When Miles Davis, the famous jazz musician, played in Canada he was billed as Kilometers Davis.


 
Yes, but the Dude doesn't truly get the metric system because few up here in Canada actually use it for anything other than occasionally the weather and speed limit...

I still bake at "350 Fahrenheit "... we still buy butter, grapes and beef by the pound.  And when we buy lumber it's still a 2x6x8, not a whatever x whatever x whatever.  

RD


----------



## simonbaker (May 13, 2016)

*Food truck*

Would like to follow this post.  DH , & a person who wants to help fund it, want to look at starting up a similar type food truck.  Would love to hear how it's going for you!


----------



## jd_1138 (May 13, 2016)

The Rugged Dude said:


> I am an awesome techie dude now... I have the Google, which is handy.  The guys who manage my website are going to set up some kind of Facepage and something on the Tweeter for me.  Might use the same as my current ones...
> 
> I`m going to make and sell lemonade and iced tea... `Sweet tea` for all of you from below the 49th...
> 
> ...



Maybe the local bakery that is providing your bread/tortillas can provide you some nice chocolate chip cookies to sell.  Oatmeal raisin, etc.. 

I always get so filled up on the main food I have no room for dessert.


----------



## The Rugged Dude (May 15, 2016)

Finally got the menu... um... finalized.  Keeping it simple to start.  Those of you with restaurant kitchen experience will appreciate what can go wrong when a menu is too big and space is at a premium. 


Technically, it's called $%#!&^$%! ... 


Every single thing is home made... no jars, no packages.  No microwave either!!!


Fish & chips (battered, deep fried)


Pan-fried haddock and fries (panko, garlic powder and lemon herb mix)


The Rugged Dude Burger... 1/2 pound with double bacon, cheddar cheese, leaf lettuce, tomato, mayo, mustard and sliced dill pickle)


The Wilma Burger (1/2 pound, apricot chutney, double bacon and leaf lettuce)


The Kenny Burger (1/2 pound, double cheddar, ketchup, nothing else.  Named after the mechanic dude who repairs my vehicles at the local garage!)


Haddock Burger (5 ounce piece of haddock, pan-fried with leaf lettuce, tartar sauce and tomato)


Fish Tacos (Tortilla wrap with leaf lettuce, guacamole, mango salsa and pan-fried haddock)


Coconut shrimp (large 16 - 20s, split and butterflied, then deep fried in panko & shredded coconut)


Bacon Wrapped Scallops (on a skewer, fried on flat-top, drizzled with Nova Scotia maple syrup)


Veggie wrap (Same tortilla wrap, swap out the fish for rice and beans, then add guacamole, mango salsa, leaf lettuce and cheddar cheese) 


Opening in two weeks... just got the trailer here yesterday.  Now it needs paint and a few minor changes. I want to make the serving window bigger.   Permits and power hook up should be complete this week.  


Wish me luck... I might need it!!!!!!!


And, send me some extra deodorant... it's going to be HOT in there!!!!!


RD


----------



## The Rugged Dude (May 15, 2016)

jd_1138 said:


> Maybe the local bakery that is providing your bread/tortillas can provide you some nice chocolate chip cookies to sell. Oatmeal raisin, etc..
> 
> I always get so filled up on the main food I have no room for dessert.


 
This is something I've been considering... the only thing is that I want everything we sell to be home-made by us, in our trailer kitchen.  There are two Garland ovens in this thing, so if we do sell cookies, we'd make them ourselves in the morning before opening. 

I think I need a unique cookie with a groovy name... then we'd market the crap out of it!

RD


----------



## The Rugged Dude (May 15, 2016)

simonbaker said:


> Would like to follow this post. DH , & a person who wants to help fund it, want to look at starting up a similar type food truck. Would love to hear how it's going for you!


 
We're going to set up a facepage and tweeter thing... but, you can always reach me at my site - Google me - Rugged Dude.  

I'd be more than happy to give the scoop on how to make it happen.  There will be differences with permits and things in your area, but the basis will be the same.

Get a truck - cook food and sell it! 

RD


----------



## Rocklobster (May 15, 2016)

You going with Sysco for your beef?


----------



## Kayelle (May 15, 2016)

I'm so excited for you RD!!
Your menu looks well thought out and there's something there for everyone, even those who are on a low carbs diet. I'll have the Bacon Wrapped Scallops (on a skewer, fried on flat-top, drizzled with Nova Scotia maple syrup) hold the syrup please. I can ship you some lemons from the citrus capital of the world.   http://heritagevalley.net/santa-paula


----------



## jd_1138 (May 15, 2016)

The Rugged Dude said:


> This is something I've been considering... the only thing is that I want everything we sell to be home-made by us, in our trailer kitchen.  There are two Garland ovens in this thing, so if we do sell cookies, we'd make them ourselves in the morning before opening.
> 
> I think I need a unique cookie with a groovy name... then we'd market the crap out of it!
> 
> RD



Wow, you are even making your own bread/buns?  That is awesome.  Lot of work though.  

Are you going to have someone to run the counter and take orders?  Yeah it will be hot in there unless you mount some fans perhaps.

The menu looks great.  Definitely keep it simple if you're not going to have another chef onboard.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 15, 2016)

The menu sounds wonderful, RD!!   I'd have to go there every day for a week and try everything. 

As far as the cookies - cookie dough freezes well, if you've got the room.  You could go with a spin on the food truck name and call them "Oar House Cookies" or something like that, and maybe give away a free cookie with every order during your first week in business...? 

I'm really looking forward to updates.  Best of luck to you - from the looks of the menu, it sounds like it'll do great!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 15, 2016)

I'd like to stand in line with Kay and Cheryl.  Your menu sounds great, RD!  Best of luck!


----------



## The Rugged Dude (May 15, 2016)

Rocklobster said:


> You going with Sysco for your beef?


 
COSTCO.  We checked prices, etc... good quality too.  

RD


----------



## The Rugged Dude (May 15, 2016)

jd_1138 said:


> Wow, you are even making your own bread/buns? That is awesome. Lot of work though.
> 
> Are you going to have someone to run the counter and take orders? Yeah it will be hot in there unless you mount some fans perhaps.
> 
> The menu looks great. Definitely keep it simple if you're not going to have another chef onboard.


 
OOOOPS!  I forgot about the buns... I am buying those, but could you imagine the PR and marketing value of making your own?  I wish we could... I'm not quite that brave.

Or, nuts... 

There will be at least two people in at one time.  One serving and handling the cash, two prepping and cooking.  I should hire a third to wipe the sweat off the foreheads of the other two.  

RD


----------



## The Rugged Dude (May 15, 2016)

Thanks so much for all your best wishes... come on up to Nova Scotia for a free meal.  Long drive, but if you're in the area... Hey, maybe you could fill in for me while I go sit under a tree with a cool lemonade!!!!!!!!!!! 


RD


----------



## RPCookin (May 15, 2016)

Wife and I keep talking taking a vacation up that way... now maybe there's more incentive. 

Good luck with the new endeavor!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 15, 2016)

The Rugged Dude said:


> Thanks so much for all your best wishes... come on up to Nova Scotia for a free meal.  Long drive, but if you're in the area... Hey, maybe you could fill in for me while I go sit under a tree with a cool lemonade!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> RD




Be careful, RD.  You may have a whole stream of us DC'ers heading up your way for a free meal!


----------



## The Rugged Dude (May 18, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Be careful, RD. You may have a whole stream of us DC'ers heading up your way for a free meal!


 
That's okay, they can all help me cook.  Could 12 or 13 people fit inside a 16 foot trailer??????????????????????

I got it painted yesterday... looks great!  Today, the front steps / deck and awning go on.  As soon as I can figure out how to post pictures on here, I'll do it.  Maybe I'll give Bill Gates a quick call.  

RD


----------



## simonbaker (May 18, 2016)

The Rugged Dude said:


> That's okay, they can all help me cook.  Could 12 or 13 people fit inside a 16 foot trailer??????????????????????
> 
> I got it painted yesterday... looks great!  Today, the front steps / deck and awning go on.  As soon as I can figure out how to post pictures on here, I'll do it.  Maybe I'll give Bill Gates a quick call.
> 
> RD



We would love to see pictures!


----------



## The Rugged Dude (May 29, 2016)

simonbaker said:


> We would love to see pictures!


 
Pictures coming soon...  I now have the trailer all painted, the front steps and deck built and painted, the menu boards and logo signs are on order and should ready in a couple of days.  

Nova Scotia Power is coming to hook up on the 3rd, June.   Propane comes on Tuesday... Staff T shirts and hats are on order... Hoping to open around June 6 - 10. 

Going there today to cut out the front service window and make it much bigger / make an awning for the front... it better NOT rain today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

RD


----------



## Caslon (May 29, 2016)

A reality show on some obscure cable channel I subscribe to has a series about making it with a setup like yours.


----------



## The Rugged Dude (Jun 13, 2016)

Holy *******************ing blank!  Opened 'er up on Saturday... BUSY and everything went well.  No unexpected weird things happening... a few little "ooops, I forgot about that" type things.  Sold 50 pounds of fish, 200 pounds of potatoes and 10 pounds of shrimp in the first two days.  Plus about a million burgers... (Okay, slight exaggeration.) 


My wife made up a facebook thing and put 'er up on the Google.  Check it out... Thx again for all your support earlier!


https://www.facebook.com/Best-Little-Oarhouse-in-Nova-Scotia-973267209447678/


RD


----------



## cinisajoy (Jun 14, 2016)

Congratulations.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 14, 2016)

Great job, *Dude*! Wishing you continued success and hoping these weren't just interested one-and-done kind of patrons.

Keep us posted, if you find time. Or even if you don't have time.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 14, 2016)

Looks great Dude! Best of luck..have a great summer!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 14, 2016)

Looks great, Congratulations.


----------



## Addie (Jun 14, 2016)

Love the name, and the colors pop. Looks like you have a hit on your hands. Best wishes for continued success.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 14, 2016)

Lookin' good!  Nice looking meals.  Good luck.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 14, 2016)

I love everything about it Dude! It looks so inviting and the blue and white is just the right touch with the red chairs! Can you put a few small tables out there? Maybe the ones that are tall, to eliminate chairs? The menu looks and sounds great!!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 14, 2016)

Very nice, congratulations!!


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 14, 2016)

Congratulation and good luck. How about Panini, especially for summer. It is light, it is quick, it is tasty.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 14, 2016)

Just checked your facebook page, looks awesome. Food look amazing.


----------



## kleenex (Jun 14, 2016)

The Best Little Oarhouse in Nova Scotia also needs an official website not just a facebook page.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2016)

Catchy name, and great looking place and menu!  Congrats!


----------



## jd_1138 (Jun 14, 2016)

Looks awesome!  Love the color scheme; it's very nautical with the navy blue and white.  And the menu looks delicious.


----------



## jd_1138 (Jun 14, 2016)

kleenex said:


> The Best Little Oarhouse in Nova Scotia also needs an official website not just a facebook page.



I agree.  Some people may not have Facebook (though I think they can still open up the FB page even if they don't have a FB account).  And some people just don't like using FB.

Just a simple website with menu, location, hours, shots of food, etc..


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 14, 2016)

Congratulations RD.  Looks inviting.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 14, 2016)

jd_1138 said:


> I agree.  Some people may not have Facebook (though I think they can still open up the FB page even if they don't have a FB account).  And some people just don't like using FB.
> 
> Just a simple website with menu, location, hours, shots of food, etc..


If it's a public page, it will show up for anyone when they google the business name, or even a vague topic that relates to food trucks. A lot of small businesses are moving away from the more-expensive website and just running a page on Facebook. I guess the price difference is worth it in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 14, 2016)

Also get a free listing on Yelp.   Customers will start reviewing your establishment and will also find you through Yelp.


----------



## kleenex (Jun 14, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> If it's a public page, it will show up for anyone when they google the business name, or even a vague topic that relates to food trucks. A lot of small businesses are moving away from the more-expensive website and just running a page on Facebook. I guess the price difference is worth it in the grand scheme of things.



More expensive???

basic quality hosting costs under 8 bucks a month.   Trust me an official site is worth it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 14, 2016)

I didn't realize it was that cheap, *kleenex*.  Personally, I'm good with a business' presence on just FB and places like Yelp, tripadvisor, etc. If that is all a business has online, I don't view them any less favorably. And I do take into account all the reviews for a business, not just the favorable ones or the scathing versions.

JMHO, though.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 14, 2016)

"More expensive

basic quality hosting costs under 8 bucks a month. Trust me an official site is worth it." 

Hosting is just the beginning. Someone then needs to design, create and maintain the website. While there are free services to help with some of that, it takes time and a bit of marketing expertise to make it look professional.


----------



## The Rugged Dude (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey,guys, thanks for your wicked suggestions... I have the guys who built my current site (Rugged Dude) working on a new one for the Oar House... and we'll get 'er up on the Yelps (whateverthatis), the You Tubes, the Tweeters, the Snaps, the Insta-foods and all the other Googles too!


RD


----------



## kleenex (Jun 15, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> "More expensive
> 
> basic quality hosting costs under 8 bucks a month. Trust me an official site is worth it."
> 
> Hosting is just the beginning. Someone then needs to design, create and maintain the website. While there are free services to help with some of that, it takes time and a bit of marketing expertise to make it look professional.



Maintain may not be much of a problem here.   The only thing I think would change over time would be the menu.   Maybe swap out a front page image.


----------



## outRIAAge (Jun 25, 2016)

You, sir, are living the life of Riley, whoever he was. Your kitchen-on-wheels can cook anything in the world, and Nova Scotia is my favourite place on Earth. I am drooling-jealous.

But you want menu-suggestions, for takeout, for Nova Scotia. Well of course deep-fry any fishy thing that comes your way, but everybody is doing that, where you are. The natives all have blue eyes and wear kilts, so have you tried deep-fried pizza? Deep-fried Mars Bars? Both very popular in Scotland right now.

And, given the environment you are in, I have a real suggestion for you. The Japanese invented it after WWII and called it Potato Korokke (korokke is Japanglish for croquette). There is no Scot who does not love Mince 'n Tatties (sloppy joe with mashed spuds), and Potato Korokke is exactly that, deep-fried. Park yourself in downtown Halifax at closing time with a banner proclaiming "Deep-Fried Mince 'n Tatties," and please remember me in your will.


----------



## jd_1138 (Jun 25, 2016)

Squarespace is great for small businesses.  They sell domains for like $10 per year and for $10 per month will host the site.  They have beautiful templates.  It's really easy to build a nice website.  Don't need to know HTML anymore.

I'd have both -- Facebook and a regular website.  And of course reach out on all the social media apps/websites.


----------

